# Coil Master 521 Tab - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (28/9/15)

*







The latest innovative accessories from Coil Master introduced at the 2015 ECC in Pomona, the 521 Tab. This multi-functional device acts as an ohm meter reader, voltage drop checker, rebuild deck, test fire station, and you can even vape with it ha ha! It is equipped with a 510 spring-loaded connector for attys of all size, 2 hole connectors for the included Voltage Checker and Terminal Connectors, 2-way rocker switch, and intuitive OLED screen with pipe symbol for test-fire setting and measurement readouts. While your RDA is attached and juiced up with today's top e-liquids, you can read the current ohm status and test fire it or attach the Voltage Checker and screw your mech mod for voltage gauge. Overall, this is a game-changer, one of the most fascinating device engineered for advanced vapers and DIY cloud chasing enthusiasts.

Coil Master Multi-Functional 521 Tab Features:

Ohm Meter
Voltage Checker
Coil Rebuilding Deck
Test-Fire Attys
Intuitive OLED Screens
Reverse Battery Protection
Resistance Measurement Range: 0.01 - 9.99 ohm
Voltage Measurement Range: 0.3 - 9.99V
Min Resistance Rate: 0.2 ohm
Spring Loaded 510 Connection Pin
MicroUSB Charging Port
18650 Battery not included

Includes:

1 Coil Master 521 Tab
2 Terminal Connectors
1 Voltage Checker
1 MicroUSB Charger
Instruction Manual

Get yours here while stocks last 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/521-tab-by-coil-master*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/9/15)

Damn son


----------



## Sir Vape (28/9/15)

They are frikkin awesome


----------



## Sir Vape (23/11/15)

Back in stock. Get them as they sell out quick 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/521-tab-by-coil-master


----------



## zadiac (1/7/17)

@Sir Vape, will you be bringing in the 521 Plus Tab in?

https://www.coil-master.net/product/coil-master-521-plus-tab

Reactions: Like 2


----------

